
Ask HN: What's the Best React UI/Nodejs Framework for Angular/Sails Background - qhoc
Would it be Semantic UI React + Koa.js? If so, any simple starter kit to begin?<p>I have been asleep for more than a year with the ecosystem of Angular v1, Boostrap 3, sails.js. Now I have a chance to do new project and I would like to get the latest and greatest from React world. Note: I tried Angular 2 and DID NOT seem to get along.
======
blitzd
I've been using rebass lately and finding it quite nice - not sure how it
compares with anything angular/sails based though.

[http://jxnblk.com/rebass/](http://jxnblk.com/rebass/)

~~~
qhoc
How did you end up using this vs. some of the obvious ones like React
Bootstrap or Semantic UI React?

------
mikermcneil
I'm a fan of both Vue and React native. Check out
[https://github.com/mikermcneil/chatkin](https://github.com/mikermcneil/chatkin)
for an example app using both

~~~
qhoc
I am trying to move away from Waterline. Plus my idea is React, not React
Native.

